# jcgriff2 will soon hit 18K Posts



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Awesome and very helpful posts John!

Congratulations!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Go John . . Go!!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice timing... I just did hit the 18,000 posts milestone.

Do you have a crystal ball, Rayda? :chgrin:

Thank you !!!!!!!!!!

John

`


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Congrats!!!! 18k... only 6k more and you're golden! :grin:

I only have one word for you.. workaholic!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

> Do you have a crystal ball, Rayda?


I sure do have one...and it comes pretty handy.:grin:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Congrats John I still have a ways to go so leave some for me please


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

gavinzach said:


> Congrats!!!! 18k... only 6k more and you're golden! :grin:
> 
> I only have one word for you.. workaholic!


Me a workoholic...? 

Look in mirror, Bruce... you'll see someone that doubles my daily post average.

*You* - 63.5 posts/day -- 30 day average. :Wow1: 

That is awesome!!

Thanks . . 

John

`


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Big congrats to JC....a real credit to TSF!!


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

My goodness....That is a lot of typing.

Congrats.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

My fingers hurt just look at how many posts..lol

My fingers just die when I look at dai's


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations John, well done indeed







:4-clap:







:4-clap:


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

18,000 posts of amazing work.

Congratulations!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats John - great work!


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*nice work john*


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you !

And yes, my fingers do hurt at times. : )

John

`


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations John.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Awesome work John!


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, I could not think of a more appropriate way to reach my 2000th post then to congratulate the one person whose dedication so epitomizes what we are all about. Well done John.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice job! Keep up the good work. :smile:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you !!


----------

